
Ask HN: What do I need to learn to manage a VPS? - Jonas_Ty
I&#x27;m on a shared hosting with 20 websites and respective emails.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to go the VPS route and manage it without a control panel.<p>I know you need to access it through Putty, but I don&#x27;t know what commands I need to move all my websites and do things like the pros.
======
rahimnathwani
[https://www.udacity.com/course/configuring-linux-web-
servers...](https://www.udacity.com/course/configuring-linux-web-servers--
ud299)

